# Classical music on Youtube



## Josiah (Feb 26, 2011)

There seems to be so many good (and bad) performances of classical music on Youtube. I thought it would be really fun to have a thread where people can share some of their favorite and newly discovered Youtube videos.



 Please to enjoy. :tiphat:


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

A pretty good performance of The Promised Land.


----------

